# reinstallation of gconf2 over and over



## carlton_draught (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

I've searched the forum for an answer to this and nothing. Whenever I do a
`# portmaster -a`
I get the following:

```
===>>> gir-repository-gconf2-0.6.5_5

	===>>> The devel/gir-repository-gconf2 port moved to devel/gconf2
	===>>> Reason: merged into gconf2

===>>> Launching child to reinstall gir-repository-gconf2-0.6.5_5

	===>>> The devel/gir-repository-gconf2 port moved to devel/gconf2
	===>>> Reason: merged into gconf2


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/gconf2
```

And at the end we get this:

```
===>>> Updating dependency entry for gconf2-2.32.0_2 in each dependent port

===>>> Re-installation of gconf2-2.32.0_2 succeeded
```
Unfortunately, this happens every single time that I run portmaster. The internet indicates that I need to portmaster -o, e.g. I would assume:

```
portmaster -o devel/gir-repository-gconf2 devel/gconf2
```
When I try that it complains that there is no directory for devel/gir-repository-gconf2. And nothing in /usr/ports/UPDATING. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2010)

AFAIR, I just pkg_deleted the gir- port that was the problem.


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> AFAIR, I just pkg_deleted the gir- port that was the problem.


Thanks very much for that! 

For those having the same or similar difficulties, here's what I did exactly:
`# ls /var/db/pkg | grep gir`
Saw that the name of the package was gir-repository-gconf2-0.6.5_5. And deleted the package:
`# pkg_delete gir-repository-gconf2-0.6.5_5`
Checked that it is fixed:
`# portmaster -a`

```
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

===>>> All ports are up to date
```


----------

